# British accountant looking for a career move to Dubai. Advice please.



## Ehnen (May 17, 2012)

Hi, I am British and my wife has secured a job as a teacher in Dubai starting in September. I am an accountant with 9 years experience. I have 5 years at a Big 4 company in UK and New Zealand, followed by 3 years in the insurance industry in Bermuda and Luxembourg and am currently in structured finance. I am looking to follow her out, preferably on an expat package. Can anyone give me any hints, tips or advice on where best to find a job, who to approach , who might be hiring and how long the process might take. Thank you.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

My husband and I are both accountants and moved out here from the UK last august. I would say agencies are your best bet....Robert half or Michael page are the main players. 

Time frame is a difficult one....my husband got a job within a few months and then moved out 3 months after acceptance but it all depends on company and circumstance.


----------

